# Thermal Compound Alternative



## xBoom

I'm out of thermal paste. Are there any recipes for "homemade" thermal compound? I can't go out and buy today. Please, just don't say this: "Wait for tomorrow" or something like that.


----------



## computermaineack

Um...not unless you just happen to have some silver lying around....


----------



## taylormsj

^^


----------



## highrev15k

Ive heard of people using toothpaste before. I don't think it works that well though.


----------



## oscaryu1

highrev15k said:


> Ive heard of people using toothpaste before. I don't think it works that well though.



In shortterm use, it's been proven to be better than Arctic Silver 5. If you need an thermal paste to play some hardcore games for an few hours, toothpaste will do.


----------



## diduknowthat

Toothpaste works very well...until it dries up and crusts, then it performs horribly. So if you want to use toothpaste, just make sure you reapply the paste every like 45 minutes.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said above toothpaste works good for a couple of days. But only the smooth kind


----------



## nexolus

Don't be an idiot and wait for tomorrow.


----------



## dan_plus_o

Well said nexolus.. 

Why would you want to mess around with something so important as Thermal Compound.. I know I wouldn't trust my $300 CPU to toothpaste or some other homemade crap.


----------



## xBoom

Sorry for late reply. I tried toothpaste and it works great! Better than thermal compound. 43C idle with toothpaste and 45C idle with thermal compound. However, I bought the thermal compound. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ScottALot

BomberBoy has some graph that has some interesting temperatures with cheese.


----------



## ganzey

ScottALot said:


> BomberBoy has some graph that has some interesting temperatures with cheese.



iirc cheese=fail


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> BomberBoy has some graph that has some interesting temperatures with cheese.





ganzey said:


> iirc cheese=fail


Yeah, got that graph from hardocp, technically they used american "cheese" which is considered a cheese food, not actual cheese(and dont even ask me why they tested it, i have no idea)

And personally when i get my synthetic test bed working and once i test all the TIM's i plan on testing, ill prolly throw a few household items in as well.


----------



## ganzey

^^u should try some weird ass thing just for laughs


----------



## ScottALot

Use Mayonnaise.


----------



## ganzey

or cool whip  (pronounced cool hwip like stewie)


----------



## linkin

Someone test peanut butter. if my calculations are correct it will dry up and become horribly difficult to remove. much like when i tried to cook chicken satay and burnt about half an inch of peanut butter to the frying pan.


mmmmm, satay chicken.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ganzey said:


> or cool whip  (pronounced cool hwip like stewie)



Roflmao!


----------



## Aastii

lmao woo epic revive by spammer


----------

